#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  3bb problems, wifi router

## Necron99

I got a 3bb connection the other day, has a smallish wifi router.
This has worked fine for the last few days, went out this morning and when I got back this evening my laptop can no longer see the wifi network.
All the lights are on green, and , my iPad can still see and connect without issues.
The laptop can see other wifi networks from neighboring houses, just not mine.
No config changes on the laptop, worked fine in the am, can't see it now.
Any ideas?

----------


## ChrisM

Had a similar problem so they came out and played with the wiring on the electricity pole outside the house. They blamed humidity. Works fine now.

----------


## chitown

I have tried them all True, TOT, 3BB and have found they all suck as the Thais do not have a clue on how to run an internet company.

----------


## Satonic

^It's not an issue with the ISP, it's the router.

I had the same issue, I tried many ways to fix it but in the end I just had to hard reset the router and set it back up as new. Pain but it's the only thing I found to work.

There should be a button on the back of the router that you will have to push in with something small like a pin.

(Make sure you know your 3BB username and password before resetting the router.)

----------


## Dillinger

> Make sure you know your 3BB username and password before resetting the router.


Should be on the back, No ?

----------


## Satonic

^ Oh maybe it is now but for me it was on a piece of paper along with the signed agreement.

Something like -

User - hyhyFIoi76g@3bb
Password - hGR46gVNKo8

If you reset your wireless router you will need to log in to the router after to set it up (set up the password etc).

This can be done by typing 192.168.1.1 into your browser. Default password and login is normally admin / admin.

----------


## slackula

> All the lights are on green, and , my iPad can still see and connect without issues. The laptop can see other wifi networks from neighboring houses, just not mine.


Is your laptop running some version of Windows?

Delete the connection, restart, and then try to re-establish it. Make sure that your laptop is set to get its IP addy via DHCP and that any firewall/AV software you have is not blocking it.*









*then throw it away and buy a MacBook  :Very Happy:

----------


## Necron99

^ Should be,but not on cheap chinese routers it's not.
If you can't google you're fooked.

I fixed it without a reset by;
changing the default tech setup of WEP to WPk2 and changing the SSID name as well as changing the broadcast to g rather than a,b,g
Changed it back after the network was visible. Seems to be a windows corruption problem rather than a problem with the router.

----------


## Neep

> ^ Oh maybe it is now but for me it was on a piece of paper along with the signed agreement.
> 
> Something like -
> 
> User - hyhyFIoi76g@3bb
> Password - hGR46gVNKo8
> 
> If you reset your wireless router you will need to log in to the router after to set it up (set up the password etc).
> 
> This can be done by typing 192.168.1.1 into your browser. Default password and login is normally admin / admin.


Just a small addition to the quoted post. The router login username and password for my 3bb router was admin / 3bb.

Thanks to Satonic for the info - green on the way if i can - it helped me reset my WIFI password so the scrounging cow next door and her bastard of a kid can't use it  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ change your ssid to

Funny it worked last time

----------


## Neep

> ^ change your ssid to
> 
> Funny it worked last time


I almost changed it to "fuck off you scrounging shitc@nt".

Call me sad, but the knowledge that they wouldn't be surfing on my signal anymore gave me an enormous amount of satisfaction.

----------


## Necron99

With both LM and libel laws in thailand as they are, it strikes me as very dangerous to host an open access point.

----------


## Neep

> With both LM and libel laws in thailand as they are, it strikes me as very dangerous to host an open access point.


It wasn't actually open as such. It was protected by a password but the neighbour managed to figure it out. 
She had been asking my GF for the password - she is a scrounging cow and thinks nothing of asking to borrow everything and anything - so she fed her a fake one to avoid any neighbourly bad feeling - purely for my GFs sake as i could not give a fuck what she thinks of us. 

Anyway, another neighbour popped over with her ipad but my GF couldn't divulge the password while the scrounger was within earshot. 
She suggested that the password might be my GFs phone number as that was what the company sets it up with on installation. It was, and it worked. Bugger. 

The scrounging neighbour then started surfing on our connection, and her son would sit outside the house using our internet. 

I dont mind if a friend or visitor comes over and wants to use it while they are here, but i object to letting the neighbour use ours for free 24/7 instead of paying for it. 

Anyway, it has been changed to something they will never guess and the GF doesn't even know what it is just in case they torture her.

----------


## Thetyim

^
I don't bother with password protection for the simply reason that, as you have found out, it will be given out to others.
Enable the MAC filter so that it will only allow your own computers to log on.

You just add the Mac address of your computers to a list

----------


## slackula

> Anyway, it has been changed to something they will never guess and the GF doesn't even know what it is just in case they torture her.


That's too bad, you could have had a lot of fun messing with their comps on your network.

----------


## hasham

:France: hello to all!!!!
can any body guide me that how can I change me wifi router password which is not delivered password but my own given and I don't know the user name and the method to change my router password of 3BB. thanks for reply..

----------


## Dillinger

^Type  192.168.1.1 into your address bar 

Your default password  and username should both be

admin

----------


## baldrick

> Enable the MAC filter so that it will only allow your own computers to log on.


not much security in that anymore

your MAC is broadcast with each frame - spoofing a MAC is trivial - knocking you off the wireless connection so the spoofed MAC can be used is also trivial

WPA2  AES-TKIP with a 64 character random generated password - copy and paste from here  https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm  ( it changes with each page reload )

and then copy and paste to a text document that you can share via email or USB flash drive

----------

